# Thanks for a great Waxstock



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for making my first (and not last) Waxstock such a great day. I entered Show & Shine with my car and everyone was so great and supportive even though my car was a shed in comparison to the others.

See you next year


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

We're you the guy with the red Megane that got chatting to me at the nanolex stand?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah...if that was the red Megane....certainly not a shed when I looked at it for judging!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Nope, I was the guy with the 'Brown' Volvo!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh the XC60.....was a nice car.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Would have won 'best SUV' in the Show & Shine, lol


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dream Detail said:


> We're you the guy with the red Megane that got chatting to me at the nanolex stand?


thanks for the kind words guys. the red megane R26 was mine










nice to chat to you and always good to hear that my effort wasnt wasted. was just unsure what the judges were looking for in the arrive and shine. when i saw them checking the for muck on the dust caps i thought i might be in a bit deep haha.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah...if that was the red Megane....certainly not a shed when I looked at it for judging!


thanks for the positive feedback Nick. always good to hear from the owner of such a well detailed car.

Dave


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave....Dooka and I had to hold back our OCD


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Ye the red megane looked awesome; very nice car! Would be interesting to know what the judges look for and to get some feedback from them for future reference etc. I had the Black Jeep Patriot and got some good comments from people on the day but would be nice to know what the judges though!?


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

That was the black jeep inside on the corner right? Very tidy car. Little bit of tweaking here and there and it's a very high scoring car.


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Ye that's the one! What sort of tweaking would you recommend? I think you checked the worst side of the car! Lol ; the previous owner has had some spray work done and it's not brilliant in areas (doesn't shine aswell and can look dull etc) is that the sort of thing to improve on or are there other things? Cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say you have just hit the nail on the head...Lee, myself and Rob picked that up

You just have to ask yourself "what is detailing" and you should be on the road to high scores attention to details 

What products did you use on it out of interest?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> thanks for the kind words guys. the red megane R26 was mine
> 
> nice to chat to you and always good to hear that my effort wasnt wasted. was just unsure what the judges were looking for in the arrive and shine. when i saw them checking the for muck on the dust caps i thought i might be in a bit deep haha.


And I think there's crazy stuff too like dust caps and the writing on the tyres lining up (quite happy to be corrected, but I'm sure I read that some in a magazine or the old Megs forum).

Megane looks pretty sweet too :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

It was great to be in the top 16 and the Muzz looked Ok for only 2weeks work. 
As I said to one of the judges, I'm starting 12weeks in advance for next year. After looking at the top 3 I know what will be improved for next year. 

Making a big list of changes for the car... Poor credit card.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex L said:


> And I think there's crazy stuff too like dust caps and the writing on the tyres lining up (quite happy to be corrected, but I'm sure I read that some in a magazine or the old Megs forum).
> 
> Megane looks pretty sweet too :thumb:


We were not being quite that anal on the arrive and shine....Dooka and I had to control our OCD though.

The amount of dirty arches and fuel filler caps....."Shudder"!

3 words...."ATTENTION TO DETAILS" :lol:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

The-Patriot said:


> Ye the red megane looked awesome; very nice car! Would be interesting to know what the judges look for and to get some feedback from them for future reference etc. I had the Black Jeep Patriot and got some good comments from people on the day but would be nice to know what the judges though!?


Thanks mate. Saw you giving your car a final coat of purple haze. Looked great with clean arches and spotless wheels. Nice car!

Dave


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I would say you have just hit the nail on the head...Lee, myself and Rob picked that up
> 
> You just have to ask yourself "what is detailing" and you should be on the road to high scores attention to details
> 
> What products did you use on it out of interest?


Ye it's a shame because I thought the car looked pretty good on the day but noticed that the left hand side (passengers side) that you checked wasn't as shinny in areas as the rest of the car which was annoying because I have got the paintwork as swirl free as I could. Not a lot I can do about that I suppose without having that side re-sprayed! Lol 
I will definitely try and improve the car for next year and get it as good as possible! I think my attention to detail was ok; wheel arches were all clean and shined up but could possibly do with de tarring!

I used Menzerna polishes, Klasse SG (1 coat), Pinnacle souveran wax (2 coats), then 1 coat of Purple Haze (bought it at the show and couldn't resist giving it a go! Lol) I also gave it a wipe over with CG hybrid V7!


----------



## H.R.I.P (Mar 18, 2008)

the red megane R26 very nice car!very like it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The-Patriot said:


> wheel arches were all clean and shined up but could possibly do with de tarring!


I wont say any more 



The-Patriot said:


> I used Menzerna polishes, Klasse SG (1 coat), Pinnacle souveran wax (2 coats), then 1 coat of Purple Haze (bought it at the show and couldn't resist giving it a go! Lol) I also gave it a wipe over with CG hybrid V7!


Good combo....I found that Pinnacle Souveran didn't have great durability but looks really nice.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I think my overall impression of the arrive and shine was very good indeed. 

If I was to make a sweeping comment to the masses, it would be to invest in some wheels brushes and get those inner barrels and behind spokes clean. John at clean and shiny can supply you with the best brushes in the market (wheel woollies) and then I would suggest auto finesse mint rims. Of course, a good wheel cleaner is a must. Something to really tackle those hard spots like iron x and some tardis


As a tip for arches. Jack wheel up, one at a time and pressure wash those bad boys till there clean. 

As for the rest of the car. As what nick said...attention to detail. Look at every part of your car and ask yourself, is that as clean as possible. And if not, let's make it so


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well said Lee....Dooka will be along to agree soon too I am sure 

Well done to you all though you kept us busy from 11am all the way through till nearly 3pm!!


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I wont say any more
> 
> Good combo....I found that Pinnacle Souveran didn't have great durability but looks really nice.


Haha you don't need to mate, I will remember for next year and get it sorted! :thumb: Ye the Souveran is a nice wax but as you said the durability isn't as good as I would like! I'm yet to find out what the purple haze is like!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

dooka does agree :thumb:..

To be frank though, for a bunch of car enthusiasts on a detailing forum, the attention to detail was a little below what I would of expected ..

The clue is in the tittle, 'detail' ..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> dooka does agree :thumb:..
> 
> To be frank though, for a bunch of car enthusiasts on a detailing forum, the attention to detail was a little below what I would of expected ..
> 
> The clue is in the tittle, 'detail' ..


I don't think it will be next year now Rob!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

H.R.I.P said:


> the red megane R26 very nice car!very like it


Thanks very much mate

Dave


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

im absolutely gutted i couldnt make it this year, just couldnt afford it  i had my shopping list ready as well, hopefully next year


----------

